# Gettings pets to Australia from India



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Hi There,

Can anyone help me understand the procedure to get a pet from India to Australia??

What i understand is that one must go to a rabies free country for 06 months and keep the dog in quarantine and then another month in Australia....is there a way to work around this one as 07 months out of a dog's avg life expectancy of 10 years maybe too much for the pet and at times pets who are used to our company may even pass away due to grief and loneliness....

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

DS3 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can anyone help me understand the procedure to get a pet from India to Australia??
> 
> ...


Hi DS

We too are in the same dilemma...... we researched and found pretty much the same info except its 6+3 months in AU.

There are Pet Boarding Specialists in Singapore who handle these procedures professionally.
check this link .............Pet Movers Singapore - Boarding Kennels and Cattery

I understand the anguish, we are still undecided as to what to do and depends on how long it takes for our visa to come thru.

Hope this helps.


Sunita


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi DS
> 
> We too are in the same dilemma...... we researched and found pretty much the same info except its 6+3 months in AU.
> 
> ...




Hi,


From what i recall its 06 + 01 or 04 + 03 as in a total of 07 months. What breed of dog do you folks have and when are you planning to move? Have you gotten the visas yet?


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

hi DS.......
We have an American Lab - abt 5 yrs old......... weve applied last aug, but looks like we have a loooong wait ahead.........so lets see hw it goes.......


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> hi DS.......
> We have an American Lab - abt 5 yrs old......... weve applied last aug, but looks like we have a loooong wait ahead.........so lets see hw it goes.......





I got my visa after 03 rule changes and took over 18 months. I am on a State regional Sponsored visa.And like everyone else am too scared to give up my decent job, semi decent life and move bag and baggage and giving up my pet for a freaking 07 months.....terrible rules for pets.....really unfair.....what are you folks planning to do abt it? 

I was planning to ship my pet to a friend's location who is in a rabies free zone ---Dubai/UK/US etc.....which will have only a month's quarantine and then ship her back to OZ for the last month....and for the 05 months my pet could stay with my friend. Not sure if this is a good plan though?


What visa have you folks applied for?


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi DS

We've applied GSM 175 but think will change it to SS once it opens up. Keeping our fingers crossed. Which state have u applied to?

SK


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! DS3,

Could you please guide me on how to apply for a State Regional Sponsored Visa?

I don't know anything about it, please....please help me?

Thanks!!!




DS3 said:


> I got my visa after 03 rule changes and took over 18 months. I am on a State regional Sponsored visa.And like everyone else am too scared to give up my decent job, semi decent life and move bag and baggage and giving up my pet for a freaking 07 months.....terrible rules for pets.....really unfair.....what are you folks planning to do abt it?
> 
> I was planning to ship my pet to a friend's location who is in a rabies free zone ---Dubai/UK/US etc.....which will have only a month's quarantine and then ship her back to OZ for the last month....and for the 05 months my pet could stay with my friend. Not sure if this is a good plan though?
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi! sunita.sanjaykumar,

Could you please guide me on how to apply for a State Regional Sponsored Visa?

I don't know anything about it, please....please help me?

Thanks!!!




sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi DS
> 
> We've applied GSM 175 but think will change it to SS once it opens up. Keeping our fingers crossed. Which state have u applied to?
> 
> SK


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi DS
> 
> We've applied GSM 175 but think will change it to SS once it opens up. Keeping our fingers crossed. Which state have u applied to?
> 
> SK



Dear SK,


Have applied to SA...gotten the visa last dec....and going for our reco trip in Sep....


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

navendum said:


> Hey! DS3,
> 
> Could you please guide me on how to apply for a State Regional Sponsored Visa?
> 
> ...



Dear Navendum,


Not really sure how to apply for a SRS visa as my agent did all the work....but i see you already have a visa and been to OZ as well....so why the query???


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi DS
> 
> We've applied GSM 175 but think will change it to SS once it opens up. Keeping our fingers crossed. Which state have u applied to?
> 
> SK



Hi,


Any progress yet? We are going for our reco trip on the 25th of Sep....


----------



## Mojorisin (Sep 1, 2012)

DS3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Any progress yet? We are going for our reco trip on the 25th of Sep....


Hi- I wanted to check, if you've moved to Adelaide? And how did your pet take to the journey? Is he/she back home with you?


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Mojorisin said:


> Hi- I wanted to check, if you've moved to Adelaide? And how did your pet take to the journey? Is he/she back home with you?


Hi There,

Oh yes we are in Adelaide and our pet is with us. We feared for the worst in those 07 months but she apparently had a gala time as she is now overweight by almost 2 kilos.It did cost us a pretty packet of 15k AUD...much more than our expectations ...but the end result when she came into our arms at the Adelaide airport was totally worth it.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

DS3 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Oh yes we are in Adelaide and our pet is with us. We feared for the worst in those 07 months but she apparently had a gala time as she is now overweight by almost 2 kilos.It did cost us a pretty packet of 15k AUD...much more than our expectations ...but the end result when she came into our arms at the Adelaide airport was totally worth it.
> 
> ...


Hi DS

May I please request you to share the details as I have also applied and wondering how to take my golden retriever from India to Adelaide..

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hi DS
> 
> May I please request you to share the details as I have also applied and wondering how to take my golden retriever from India to Adelaide..
> 
> ...


Yes of course...we chose Dubai Kennels ...they kept our silky for 06 months in Dubai and 01 month in Mel...and then she flew to meet us in Adelaide....cost us 15K AUD...which at that time was around 55 INR to the dollar.


So definitely possible if you truly love your pet...

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

DS3 said:


> Yes of course...we chose Dubai Kennels ...they kept our silky for 06 months in Dubai and 01 month in Mel...and then she flew to meet us in Adelaide....cost us 15K USD...which at that time was around 55 INR to the dollar.
> 
> 
> So definitely possible if you truly love your pet...
> ...


Anything for my baby!! He is part of our family !!


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Anything for my baby!! He is part of our family !!


May I please request you to share the details!!


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Anything for my baby!! He is part of our family !!


Great emotional idea...i kept on calling my wife a fool for doing this 'stupid' move...but within a month of silky coming here in Adelaide i got a permanent job...i dont know if me giving into my wife's demands caused the gods to relent or not...as the first year was a struggle...i hope you have a job in hand whilst moving to Adelaide...and if you have some pet friendly relative or friend in a rabies free country...then its pretty reasonable as well.

We didnt have anyone hence we had to choose a kennel....but lots of people have relatives overseas...the only hitch is that they should be pet friendly people.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> May I please request you to share the details!!


Just google Dubai Kennels...and contact them...what sort of details are you after?
Email address and phone numbers is it?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

DS3 said:


> Just google Dubai Kennels...and contact them...what sort of details are you after?
> Email address and phone numbers is it?


Yes please !!!


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Yes please !!!


The forum prohibits me form using external web links...but google is your friend here.


----------



## sanchita (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to take my dog to australia, apart from moving him there.
do you feel that it is difficult for him to adjust there?
Is it too expensive to take care of him?
any other problems because of his upbringing in India?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

sanchita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to take my dog to australia, apart from moving him there.
> do you feel that it is difficult for him to adjust there?
> ...




Our dog was able to joinus after spending 6 months In Dubai and then a week in Melbourne. When he joined us in Adelaide he was disoriented for a couple of days but after that he was fine and he is much happier here as he has a backyard to play and run around which he never had in Delhi because of numerous reasons. It costed me a huge amount than the other guy had posted earlier, it was more than double

Vets are veryyyyyy expensive here, I will give you an example, few months ago he had some skin infection which spread and went out of control. They had to do ultrasound and other many tests and total bill was over $2000 and he is still on medication which costs hundreds of dollars every month.

Other than vets, my boy loves the place and he is very happy here and I believe your pet will also feel the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanchita (Aug 17, 2016)

chiku2006 said:


> Our dog was able to joinus after spending 6 months In Dubai and then a week in Melbourne. When he joined us in Adelaide he was disoriented for a couple of days but after that he was fine and he is much happier here as he has a backyard to play and run around which he never had in Delhi because of numerous reasons. It costed me a huge amount than the other guy had posted earlier, it was more than double
> 
> Vets are veryyyyyy expensive here, I will give you an example, few months ago he had some skin infection which spread and went out of control. They had to do ultrasound and other many tests and total bill was over $2000 and he is still on medication which costs hundreds of dollars every month.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.
I got my PR in Oct, 2016.I am single and only one taking care of my pet.
I am planning to come to Australia and look for job..and house then bring him here.
Would highly appreciate if you could share the details so that it may help me to plan the move.

my id is <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
if you could please ping me


----------

